# Cumbria trekking centre -closed down?



## Makemineacob (22 December 2015)

Does anyone know if the trekking centre in Cumbria that had the website of walktrotride has closed down? I can't seem to locate it on the web.  Can't remember whereabouts in Cumbria it was, possibly near Kendal? It was on the moors and did treks across the moors and they had quite a lot of heavy horses (they bred too), they also had a holiday cottage too attached to their house. 

TIA


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2015)

These people?

http://www.cumbrianheavyhorses.com/


----------



## Makemineacob (22 December 2015)

Thanks, it's not that one. Can't for the life of me remember what it was called or where exactly it was (helpful!!) but it had the web address of walktrotride. It wasn't the plushest of places and all the horses lived out on the moors overnight and were brought back in each day.  Probably a shot in the dark due to my poor memory! Lol


----------



## BlackRider (25 December 2015)

There was one near bowness, if that helps to jog your memory?


----------



## Makemineacob (25 December 2015)

Thanks, think I rode at that one many years ago but this one was in the middle of nowhere, hubby said he thought it was near Kendal, they bred one of our previous horses and we fancied going back for a trek but realised neither if us can remember the blooming name or where it was! We may have a long wait until we can remember lol. x


----------



## Holly Hocks (25 December 2015)

Well near Kendal you've got Holmescales Riding Centre, Larkrigg Riding school and one near Patton which is just outside Kendal called Hipshow riding stables - website is www.horseridingholidays.co.uk


----------



## Makemineacob (2 January 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I've now found it as a very helpful forum member PM'd me, it is in Ennerdale. x


----------

